# Windows 7 "Could not find this item" when creating folders



## WeApOn

I have googled the hell out of this problem, but all I get are similar results when people are DELETING items/folders.

My issue:

Whenever I CREATE a folder I am getting this error -- 
*Could not find this item

This item is no longer located in C:\Users...  ...Verify this item's location and try again.*


After that, the folder appears fine and I can use it like there was no error, but seeing this pop up every time I create a folder is very annoying.

Any ideas?

Thanks for any help!
*
Solution:
http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7files/thread/d907e1d0-648b-4b26-a377-c5116238f336*


----------



## WeApOn

Well, I decided to Google the issue a bit more and I found my solution. I would close the thread, but instead I'll post the solution here and hope that this helps someone out in the future.

*Solution:*
http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7files/thread/d907e1d0-648b-4b26-a377-c5116238f336


----------

